# Which program do you use to create your labels?



## arcticsid (Feb 5, 2010)

I know there are lots out there. Curious to see what others use.

I recently downloaded GIMP, and can see it's going to take a while to learn.

So what has anyone else used? I realize this can go from simple to PHOTOSHOP complicated.

So, do tell!

Troy


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Paint Shop Pro. Its a lot like Photoshop without as many frills and much less expensive. 

Works well for me.


----------



## Mud (Feb 5, 2010)

Mostly Acrobat & Photoshop. Used AutoCAD once or twice.


----------



## AlFulchino (Feb 5, 2010)

we use adobe


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 5, 2010)

Microsoft Publisher and Paint Shop Pro


----------



## deboard (Feb 5, 2010)

My wife is making the labels, I set her up with paint.net. Very good editor for windows. and Free! Unfortunately doesn't work in linux, I suppose gimp might be the best solution there, or possibly you might use Krita. 

http://www.getpaint.net/


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 5, 2010)

I know it's not very fancy, simple in fact, but I'm using the 1 x 2 1/2 mailing labels for now. Free download program with templates you can modify. Easy way to provide a basic description and bottling date. 30 stickers to a sheet, perfect for 6 gallons.
But...I can see something more elaborate in the near future, because this batch of pineapple is looking like something I would want to dress up a little bit. Actually kind of excited about it. Up until now, it hasn't really mattered that much.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Photoshop CS and Microsoft Picture It. I only know a few commands with Photoshop but mot other programs dont have these features but Micro is way easier and does most the stuff I need. I print them out on pregummed label paper and use the Avery template in Word to do that. I just copy the picture into Words Avery labe 6 per sheet at 3.33" x 4"


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2010)

I use Print Shop. Old butt, works for me..


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys using avery labels and such. Do they come off easily? I haven't had mine in the sink yet.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont use them. I print 6 to a page like Wade. I print them on ex white paper and take to Staples for laser color copy. I cut them and use a glue stick to apply to the bottle. Super easy to remove and ink don't run.


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 5, 2010)

what kind of cost is that if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2010)

Who me?
.49 a sheet of 6 = 2.50 total for 30 labels


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 5, 2010)

lol. yeah you. thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 5, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> You guys using avery labels and such. Do they come off easily? I haven't had mine in the sink yet.



Steve, I you Avery labels and their program. Six to a sheet. Soak for 10 minutes and they come off easy.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 5, 2010)

Tom said:


> I dont use them. I print 6 to a page like Wade. I print them on ex white paper and take to Staples for laser color copy. I cut them and use a glue stick to apply to the bottle. Super easy to remove and ink don't run.



Tom,
I use Staples laser printers as well but take my file in on a media card so there's no loss in quality from my ink jet printer.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2010)

I've got "paint.NET" and "gimp", both seem like tough nuts to crack. Gimp seems way deep like Photoshop. Paint not so bad, but I have spend a whole bunch of time and still has me baffled. They are both open source and of cource all the help files are online. Would be way easier to learn I suspect if you had a user manual infront of you.

Both of these seem like great programs for image manipulation, but as far as I can tell, way to involved for making labels.

Troy


----------



## Rifleman (Feb 6, 2010)

I have been using a free (open source) application called, "Inkscape" ( http://www.inkscape.org ) for some time now. It is not as complex as The GIMP or Photoshop, but it is has a host of advanced features not available in applications like MS Paint, etc. 
I use regular 20 pound printer paper and an Elmer's adhesive product called,"Multipurpose Spray Adhesive" ( http://www.elmers.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?item=113&sectionid=1&catid=1# ). It works well as an adhesive and clear coat. We served 22 bottles of White Concord wine that I had just bottled for our son's wedding rehearsal dinner and received several positive comments about the labeling as well as the wine. I have been able to remove the labels using an overnight soak in "Super Grunge Remover".


----------



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

I use a dymo labelmaker..

very basic.. wine type and the date bottled.
due to issues caused by my bloke deleting the photoshop etc..I have given up on creating proper labels for my wines.

at least this way i know what's in the bottles..

Allie


----------



## deboard (Feb 6, 2010)

I think there's probably a learning curve for all these programs, some more than others, but once you learn the general concepts using one, quite a bit of what you have learned will apply to other programs. Somebody posted a link to an avery free application a while back. I downloaded that, and it's pretty easy as well. 

While I can open up most paint applications and find my way around, I am about as artistic as a wet rock. Luckily I married an artist, and she is interested in creating the labels. 

So far she has used the scanner to scan sketches from her sketchbook, and then used paint.net to manipulate them into a label. We haven't printed any of them yet. I assume I'll be responsible for making sure it's the right size, etc.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 6, 2010)

Avery, It's quick and simple and you can add your own photos if you like. I've used 6 to a sheet and recently used 10 to a sheet (2x4 inch) for my plum wine. I always do things different.

When the bottles empty just a few mins. in the sink and they slide.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 8, 2010)

gimp. wish i had a photoshop cs3. would be nice to use my multimedia talents for something.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 9, 2010)

I just downloaded the Avery software. Thats the way to go! Haven't played with it much yet, but unless you want to spend hundreds of hours learning a program. The Avery way seems to be a great way to go for the average person who understands winemaking better than they do their computers!!!

I have gimp, paint.NET, and pixia. Although I would love to learn how to use any of them effectively, I just can't see spending hundreds of hours learning them just to make a wine label.

Don't get me wrong, if you are interested in image manipulation, the above programs are outrageous, I hope some day to learn how, but for now, I repeat myself, the Avery software is worth considering, not just for your labels but for other applications as well.

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2010)

I use Avery and their labels. Program is easy to use, labels look great and come off easily.


----------



## Luc (Feb 10, 2010)

I use Linux as an operating system so I use the Gimp all the time.

I make almost all photo's needed for my labels myself or Google some. Then I 'gimp' (equivalent for photoshop) them when needed.

I print 4 labels on a sheet of plain paper, cut them and glue them with milk.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 10, 2010)

Dan what selection do you use for labels. I'm not in a very patient mood right now and you can save me some trouble.

I am looking through the label options and there are a couple hundred choices. To get 4 per sheet, which I assume you do, what is the product code you use? I really don't have a couple hours to spend looking through every label option to find the one you all use.

Help a brother out.

Thanks

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2010)

8164 six to a page


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks man. the rest of the program is great, just as simple as working in MS Word or Publisher.

This is a great choice for the average label maker.

I am getting ready to take a line of spice mixes to market and have been playing aroun with it a bit on another size format.


----------



## deboard (Feb 10, 2010)

The avery software is good, I have used it in linux under WINE. I may actually use it for the labels once my wife gets the picture she likes. I'll just import it in and print 6 to a page.


----------



## St Allie (Feb 10, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Thanks man. the rest of the program is great, just as simple as working in MS Word or Publisher.
> 
> This is a great choice for the average label maker.
> 
> I am getting ready to take a line of spice mixes to market and have been playing aroun with it a bit on another size format.



how about adding the pics of your spice mix labels and product, into the food section Troy?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 10, 2010)

I will indeed G, as soon as I get the one i feel is presentable. One of the ones I am making is a Creole/Caun Seasoning. Gonna call it Dynamite Dust. I have made it before and it is quite good, pretty spicy, but oh so good!

I'll sure keep you updated.


----------



## deboard (Feb 12, 2010)

If you're comfortable with OpenOffice, I found a couple of links with label templates:

http://smalldataproblem.org/ooextras/downloads/labels/
http://www.worldlabel.com/Pages/openoffice-template.htm

OpenOffice is a free alternative to Microsoft Office. It gets better with each release in my opinion, and works in windows, linux, mac. 

http://www.openoffice.org

Download the main program from the link above.


----------



## mainecr (Feb 17, 2010)

excel, 6 to a sheet in landscape, cut and stik with a glue stick


----------

